# Progress Coilover



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I recently read an article in Sport Compact car about fixing up a B13 Sentra Ser for under $7000. They have done a lot of things that I would like to invest in eventually doing to my NX2k. They have done a couple different things so far, brake upgrade, chin spoiler, and I think battery relocation and Hi port sr engine swap, CAI some other stuff I forget. Last thing I read was about some Coilovers from a company called The Progress Group. They arent adjustable but provide just what is need to be competitive in different types of events. Am I the only one reading SCC Mag these days or what? Well question is has anybody else tried these out on thier rides yet?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I for one haven't tried the Progress coilovers, but at $1500, they're still quite expensive. However, if SCC says that these coilovers have the best bang for the money they wanted to spend, then I guess I would believe them. One thing though, I would not recomment these coilovers for daily driving. The ride is going to be quite rough with them.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Damn Harris that was a fast reply. Yea thats what im guessing to I want to find somebody on here that has them other than reading it from the mag. See if there is a noticeable differene from the ever popular GC setup.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

GC is one of the most popular ones out there. I liked them when I rode my buddie's car after he installed them. Are you looking to make a dragster outta your car?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Nah im kinda looking into hybrid setup good for both strip and street. From what I read in SCC Progress is just that. Just so expensive and all. Have you changed yours yet Harris?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Suspension-wise, I have stock struts and cheapass Gold-line springs I bought on ebay back when I was a ricer. I'm busy with keeping the SE-R alive these days. It's falling apart and I'm through with it. I'm not doing a thing to my SE-R anymore, other than basic maintenance. She will be my winter beater.

I'm looking for another SE-R or even an NX as a project. Hopefully I will have bought one by next summer. For suspension, I am planning on KYB AGX struts and Eibach Prokit springs. This setup will be ideal for both track and daily driving purposes.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea I think we all start out a little ricey just for the lack of inexperience. I just hate to think about the money I could have saved buying cars that werent worth the money and parts for mechanics to do stuff I could have done. When all I had to do was buy a car with and sr20 for under 5g's and come on here for all my problems.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I couldn't have said it better. You're right, we all start out as ricers pretty much, and then we get to be actual enthusiasts when we realize that the stickers are not adding any hp.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

my nismo sticked did though about 10 hp.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

LOL, you're a funny kid!


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

The Sticker and the 50 lb rims is a automatic 20hp alone. HAHA. Im not even including the window washer lights.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I sell the progress coilovers for the B13 for $810 + shipping, so I don't know who's selling them for $1500. I still say that GC coilovers and AGX's are the best bang for the buck, hands down. The motivationals are the next best thing but cost damn near twice the money. The Tein's aren't out yet, but they could be the next best thing.


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

toolapcfan,

Can you choose what springrates you want on the Progress coilovers you sell for $810? Are these the same coilovers installed on the B13 in SCC?

Thanks.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm not sure, guys from the sr20deforum had questions about them as well, like, how much shorter than stock are they, are they fully adjustable, what spring rates are available, are they rebuildable, do they include camber plates/pillowball mounts? So I'm going to call progress Monday morning and get answers. Progress also makes an alignment kit, I don't know if these are camber plates and pillowball mounts, or just cam bolts, but since the kit is dirt cheap, I sell it for $120 shipped, it's worth asking about. So I'll post my findings. 

I believe these are the same coilovers on the B13 SCC car. I wish SCC would leave the B13 alone, they're going to whore out the car and before you know it, a bunch of douchebag guys will start buying up the few SE-R's still out there or start stealing them. Not to mention they'll start swapping SR's and DET's into their Hondas and whatnot and drive the price of engines up. Since the SR is no longer produced, the price will only go up I suspect. I bought my car because it was still somewhat undiscovered and underappreciated, not to mention an aftermarket for a rare 10+ year old car isn't going to get much larger due to exposure anyway, so what good is all this going to get us? Very little I expect. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

The cheapest I have seen KYB AGX Gas Shocks for a set of four is $389+shipping. And Group buys Ground Controls for 360 shipping included. 

Now if you can get the Progress Coilover for $810 you should be making some big money man cuz i'm pretty sure they sell for a lot more than that from what I have seen. But if thats true lets us know the details on what exactly your getting you could be making some big buck possibly.

I know what you mean about SCC now that I have all the info I need I wish I could just keep it to myself so all the local nissan stuff wouldnt disapear before I could get to it but, on the other hand if it wasnt for SCC I probably wouldnt even know how to do a tune up. I learned some stuff I could have never figured out on my own if it wasnt for them or the forums being nobody has ever taught me anything about working on cars.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Here's the scoop. All competition Series 1 sets are rebuilable. They're 30mm shorter than stock, and they don't use pillowball mounts because they eat up that extra travel achieved by shortening them. Standard spring rates are 350/250. As far as adjustability, the coilovers adjust from 1.25" to 3" and the struts dampening are internally adjusted. Apparently the setup on the SCC car was a custom setup and not the exact same thing as what the production competition series 1's will be. These are still in production and are not currently available. The alignment kit they sell is cam bolts for front and rear. They do make camber kits although I don't see them listed on my spreadsheet so I can't say what applications they have them for, nor what I would sell them at. My Spreadsheet says February 2003 for the B13 CS1 kit, so who knows when they'll be available. The reason my price is so low is because I barely mark them up, which you might well know doesn't necessarily mean people will buy them. I had to damn near twist people's arms to get 20 Progress Swaybars sold at $170 shipped, that's a $50-$70 savings on each bar over what you pay for them elsewhere. Needless to say I'm considering rethinking my pricing structure, because low markup, high volume sales isn't working.


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

toolspcfan,
The Progress Coilovers in the SCC article were not adjustable. To some of us that is a good thing (we won't have to spend a lot of time getting the adjustment correct). Please let us know whenever you find out about the spring rates.

thanks


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

The ride height wasn't adjustable or the strut dampening?


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

dampening? I think we were posting at the same time. Your previous post addressed this already. Thank you for all the info. Make sure to let us know when you are able to get them for resale. I for one am very interested.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea they are not adjustable from what I read but great for street/road course tested thoroughly by progress. toolapcfan can you really get them for that cheap? That is cheaper than what I have seen everywhere maybe the ones you have are a little different in some way?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

The ones I can get are the Competition Series I, and the net price on them is $1499. Like I said, the ones in the SCC article are not the CS1, they are a custom setup built for that car. So yes, what I can get are different from the article. As far as being different from the ones anyone else can get, no. There is only one set of coilovers that Progress makes for the B13 and that is the Competition Series I. What ones have you seen elsewhere that are made by Progress? Because, as stated, the CS1 for B13 isn't even on the market yet. I'm going to call my rep at progress and see if I can't get an decent estimate on when these will be released and make sure I get the same discount on these as I do on the rest of their line. It's nice that a different option will be available for the B13 but I don't see what makes these better than a GC/AGX combo. That's the rioute I'm still going to go.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea that makes sense then if they are that much. I thought I read you saying you could get them for $800 or something. But yea that price is steep vs. what your getting for the GC/AGX combo, progress should have at least tried to be a little more competive in pricing. But on the other hand im sure they are worth it. toolapc have you gotten your quotes already for the GC's and AGX. Cheapest I have seen them so for is $360 for GC's in a group buy and 370 for agx shipping included on a website.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

That's right, they're listed at $1500 but I sell them for $810 shipped. Might end up being $820 shipped, so give or take $10, still waiting to hear back from progress. I sell GC coilovers for $380 shipped and AGX's for $442 shipped. Where did you see AGX's for $370 shipped? Cheapest place used to be www.p-s-t.com who sold them for $389 shipped but KYB raised prices so I don't know how much longer they'll be that cheap. The reason I ask is that my cost is higher than $389 shipped, so if I can find someone who still has them cheaper, then I might be able to get them through them and offer them to you guys at a price even cheaper than $370 shipped.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

My friend here in fresno said he could get me some for 370. Im waiting to see the total details on them i'll let you know within the next day or so. He told me that they were brand new. But seriously progress coilovers for 810 thats a bargain are they the 300f/200r. Do you think you could find out what the difference is between yours and the SCC ones, I have the article see if they mention the exact specs on them


----------

